# Capacitor Keeps Going Out



## HVAC Tech

I have a customer with two 2-year old Lennox Heat Pumps where the capacitor has gone out about 2 times this summer in each unit. Obviously it has been hotter than normal in Knoxville TN this summer, but I was wondering if this was indicative of a wiring problem rather than just a temperature issue.


----------



## hector

HVAC Tech said:


> I have a customer with two 2-year old Lennox Heat Pumps where the capacitor has gone out about 2 times this summer in each unit. Obviously it has been hotter than normal in Knoxville TN this summer, but I was wondering if this was indicative of a wiring problem rather than just a temperature issue.


 
I would try a different brand .But, It may not matter. I think most are made china,, mexico, Or, the cheapest place found


----------



## beenthere

Check incoming voltage on start up, and during run time.

Check voltage across capacitors, If they are rated at 370 volt, use 440 volt rated capacitors.


----------



## DuMass

I bought a bunch of different sizes of capacitors last year from McMaster-Carr. I almost crapped my pants when I read “made in USA” on them. They were the Amrad and BMI brands and the pricing was the same as the cheap import junk you find at the supply houses, plus maybe five bucks shipping for the whole lot. 

I’ve been reading lately that many guys are having a butt load of trouble with the crappy Chinese & Mexican capacitors failing over and over and over again.


----------



## familyairman

Capacitors are sometimes a problem and can give you a nuisance call that will annoy the H.O. Personally I dont stock anything but the 440vac caps.this will keep your stock down and less to cart around in the truck.Check your amp draws of motoor itself ,not amps on nomenclature plate.Make sure to ck it under a load instead of bench method.this will show if its breaking down under a load thats the proper way and yes sometimes the man.put out a bad batch.


----------



## screwdave

hector said:


> I would try a different brand .But, It may not matter. I think most are made china,, mexico, Or, the cheapest place found


Oh, you were talking cap. Thought you were talking brand,I would absolutely agree with that!!!!!!!!!!!!!:laughing:


----------

